# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for October 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Scare a kid. Describe their reaction.
*Basic Task ii* - Eat a piece of Halloween candy (advanced if it was poisoned).

*Advanced Task i* - Have a witch cast a spell (good or bad) on you. Describe the effects. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Confront or be confronted by a *Yūrei/Onryō*. *Another reference.* 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Have surgery performed on yourself while still conscious (or perform it yourself). Examples: amputation, -ectomy, transplant, C-section, face-lift.. use your imagination!

----------


## Sivason

An interesting read about the onryo. I may enjoy seeing if I can create such a distinct DC. Thanks for the link and the idea.

----------


## woblybil

Wowie, No easy ones for me in there........   :Oh noes: 

I'll change that to, I know some witches but they just sell witchy artifacts in seedy second hand stores and give witchy advice... I never saw one cast a spell and if they did i'm not sure what it might cost me..

----------


## NyxCC

Time to take advantage of my dream paranoia!  :paranoid:

----------


## Xanous

I already confronted that damned ring girl once but I suppose I could do it again lol. Nice tasks!

----------


## LucasPotter

I opened the first link of the second advanced task and now I'm sure I'll have a nightmare.  ::lol:: 

But interesting tasks, I'll try to scare a kid!  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Oh, Man! I'm so easily frightened in the dream world...I suck at summoning. ::?:   I'm not sure if I can even get a piece of candy to appear, but I'm willing to see what happens.  I love candy corn, so my goal is to shout, "CANDY CORN APPEAR!"  In the hopes that I can make it rain candy corn....with my luck it will turn into a candy corn monster and I will scare myself awake!  :Big laugh:

----------


## LucasPotter

> Oh, Man! I'm so easily frightened in the dream world...I suck at summoning.  I'm not sure if I can even get a piece of candy to appear, but I'm willing to see what happens.  I love candy corn, so my goal is to shout, "CANDY CORN APPEAR!"  In the hopes that I can make it rain candy corn....*with my luck it will turn into a candy corn monster* and I will scare myself awake!



Now that you've mentioned it, that's probably what's going to happen to me too.  ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I totally know about the LD fear thing, been there myself. I still TO THIS DAY haven't ever gone in the water in a lucid dream. I did manage to overcome my fear of the portal to hell, but it took a few tries. It also took me daydreaming about the task. Like I would tell myself "Ok, when you get to that portal and see all the fire and hear all the screaming, you will remind yourself that it's a dream and your body is safe in bed." I would also take it step by step in my mind during the day. For instance, I would imagine the portal forming (which I made by pressing my face through the floor, phasing in essence), then once I saw it, I would imagine a rope and climbing down etc. The point is, focusing on the steps I needed to accomplish that task (go to hell, drink a beer with the devil), made it less scary. SO less scary in fact, that the subsequent times I made it to hell, there were no more demons or fire.

I believe truly, that our feelings fuel the dream. When I was scared in the LD, what happened ended up extra scary. Then when I went at it rationally and with a plan, it diffused the scary stuff. I want to find a happy balance though, because if things get too diffused, then I can't finish the task there either. I'm just climbing down a tunnel and I'm too brave and nothing appears lol. But I'm hoping that we'll all be able to tackle these issues, one way or another, with this month's spooky tasks!

Good Luck Everybody!!

----------


## bemistaken

> I totally know about the LD fear thing, been there myself. I still TO THIS DAY haven't ever gone in the water in a lucid dream. I did manage to overcome my fear of the portal to hell, but it took a few tries. It also took me daydreaming about the task. Like I would tell myself "Ok, when you get to that portal and see all the fire and hear all the screaming, you will remind yourself that it's a dream and your body is safe in bed." I would also take it step by step in my mind during the day. For instance, I would imagine the portal forming (which I made by pressing my face through the floor, phasing in essence), then once I saw it, I would imagine a rope and climbing down etc. The point is, focusing on the steps I needed to accomplish that task (go to hell, drink a beer with the devil), made it less scary. SO less scary in fact, that the subsequent times I made it to hell, there were no more demons or fire.
> 
> I believe truly, that our feelings fuel the dream. When I was scared in the LD, what happened ended up extra scary. Then when I went at it rationally and with a plan, it diffused the scary stuff. I want to find a happy balance though, because if things get too diffused, then I can't finish the task there either. I'm just climbing down a tunnel and I'm too brave and nothing appears lol. But I'm hoping that we'll all be able to tackle these issues, one way or another, with this month's spooky tasks!
> 
> Good Luck Everybody!!



Thanks OB!

I will try my best to do just what you explained...it doesn't sound that bad when you put it like this. I will just practice during the day of what I need to do and get the damn job done!  "CANDY CORN...NOW!"  :Cheeky:

----------


## Ashikael

The onryo sounds interesting! I'd love to come across one in a dream and help them get the vengeance that they seek! Bonus task seems terrifying though  :Sad:  One of my fears is going into surgery but still being conscious due to a mess-up from the anesthesiologist... (shivers)

----------


## woblybil

> For instance, I would imagine the portal forming (which I made by pressing my face through the floor, phasing in essence), then once I saw it, I would imagine a rope and climbing down etc.



Oh yeah, That hole in the floor? I wouldn't go down there right away...Theyre' really mad at me down there right now.  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Might give some a try, though who knows how it will go, i appear to be way too focused on my own goals usually.  :Thinking:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Oh yeah, That hole in the floor? I wouldn't go down there right away...Theyre' really mad at me down there right now.



Yeah, not much worse than being kicked out of hell! Anyway while we're on the subject, here's some lucidspiration for y'all:









and for the bonus: Top 10 Incredible Self*Surgeries - Listverse (bad ass stories btw, true or not)

----------


## Nova357

Okay I read these tasks last night, and I thought they were a bit lame at first.  I then had a lucid dream where I cast a spell on a DC, instead of a witch on me.  I made the DC fall asleep in a recliner chair, did a few things I forgot, then I came back to reverse the spell to wake him up.  I mostly forgot about him, except the FBI was snooping around as he was reported missing.  I woke him up, and he looked at me and ran off, yelling that I was the devil!  I then watched harry potter a bit on the TV, and woke up.  I'm now  excited to work on some of the other tasks, and hopefully I won't mess ups Adv. 2.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Sadly, i already did advanced task 1 and bonus task BEFORE October.  :\

----------


## Slick

I sort of attempted Advanced Task II last night. What I mean by sort of, is that it just came unexpectedly and it wasn't an actual face to face encounter with the ghost.

It was a false awakening dream and I was just browsing my laptop as usual, then a random video footage came up with the female Onryo. It didn't seem scary at first because it looked like she was just talking like a normal person who's doing a video blog, until out of nowhere she screamed, which caused me to close my laptop lid immediately. I opened the lid back up to see if she was gone, she was staring at me with a creepy smile and then screamed again.

I didn't know how to close down the video because I was kind of panicking a bit. It took me about 3 mins just to find the red x button to close the web browser.  ::lol::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'll try performing a sex change. Sounds like a lot of fun. And scaring kids too.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'll try performing a sex change. Sounds like a lot of fun. And scaring kids too.



You gonna scare some kids with a sex change?  ::chuckle:: 

edit: Finally posted  it, got basic I early this morning!





> I opened my dream eyes, and was in bed again, and it was pretty dark. I thought about the basic I task all I needed to do was eat a piece of Halloween candy. I can do that right here in bed haha. So I slowly reached over and imagined a piece of candy would be right there on my nightstand. Of course as I'm reaching over, that old childhood fear of something under my bed grabbing me popped in my head. Sure enough, some small animal or creature jumped up and locked its jaws on the side of my hand. It kinda hurt, but not enough to stop me. I continued to reach for the table, with this thing dangling off my hand. I felt on the table and there was a little piece of candy wrapped in cellophane. Yay! I brought both the candy and the creature into bed with me, and just shook the creature off my hand and it vanished. It was a bit lighter now, and before the creature vanished, I could see that it looked a little like a deranged prairie dog lol. Anyway, I opened the candy and it was a tiny square of blue gum. I popped it in my mouth and chewed, and it tasted like blueberry!
> 
>  I decided maybe now the dream was stable enough that I could get out of bed, and I did easily. I managed to go out of the room and down the hall a bit. At some point I woke up, can't recall exactly. Fortunately, I DEILDed right back into the dream, back in my bed. So I decided to do the same thing (because if I could convince my subC that the candy was poisoned, I'd get advanced wings too!). I reached over, got the same little attacker, and shook it away again. This time the candy was a little red square of gum and tasted like cherries. I got up, went down the hall and into the bathroom. I wanted to see in the mirror if the gum was poisoned and what it would do to me. I'm telling you, I willed the SHIT out of that gum to be poisoned, but nothing happened. I stuck my tongue out and the gum had stained it green. I thought to myself "I guess in dream land, blue and red candy makes green!"



*Whole Dream.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sounds like a plan ! 

"Hey kids look at my new vagina!"
*Kids run away in terror*

----------


## anderj101

Some good tasks in here this month! Perhaps a self-lobotomy is in order.  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

My first fail..

10/02
4:00pm I was dreaming in a nap and was in the parking lot of a store where I was going to get candy for the task when a lavender dragon raised up above the market scaring the crap out of everyone and even though I knew it was a dream I didn't make any advances (she was really big) and she gave us a message we were not to wish for things we could not have or borrow and a couple other weird sayings then the train woke me up.....

----------


## PercyLucid

Time to get busy....and to go to bed as well  ::D:

----------


## BlairBros

I just had wisdom teeth surgery, so that should be good inspiration for the bonus task!

----------


## Box77

If I had read about the advanced tasks last night, I would have taken advantage of my short lucid where I was speaking with a girl who changed her voice into a very old creepy woman...

----------


## espsika

i enjoyed last month's wings. i hope to get this month's

----------


## PercyLucid

Done lol! 

And in addition of the "must do" content, it was a very creepy and Halloween worthy dream!

Scaring a kid, receiving a spell and performing an odd banishing ritual - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


03.10.2013Scaring a kid, receiving a spell and performing an odd banishing ritual. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in an old building that apparently was some sort of school, but if felt very old school, about from the 1800.







I realized I was in a dream, as there are no such buildings here in San Diego.

I immediately recalled the basic task of the month, about scaring a kid. Since it was a creepy place, I decided that it would be an easy task, so I hided behind a wall and when a small kid was walking by I jumped and roared. The kid freaked out and started to run until he looked back and stop running. The kid approached at me and told me he thought I was one of the Cursed Ones. I felt a little curious about it so I asked more information to the kid.

I got very involved in the story, which is was about cursed sous that lived underneath the school and sometimes they came as Ghouls to hunt other people (Ghouls is a mythological creature that is kind of like a Zombie, but instead of the classic zombie, they are possessed by evil spirits and they are very strong and evil, they just kill, not eating brains, etc) I did not believe as much the kid so I just decided to explore the school. I entered into a library that was full of dusted books and it was very creepy, I found it funny. Suddenly, I had four persons behind me. They were like over six feet tall and they were muscular. They were staring at me with a hostile purpose. The chased me and I tried to fight back without success, until one small kid appeared out of nowhere and threw something at the ground that was flashing, like a very bright spark and the ghouls banished. I thanked the kids and they explained to me that the library was cursed and that someone needed to lock it up, as people was in danger.

While with the children around (three small kids, about 6-8 years old) I was thinking out loud, "I am a Psychic Medium and I have done banishings before, never saw something like this." (I am a Psychic Medium in waking life, so I was not 100% unconscious in the dream, but this part was not lucid for my impression) The kids smiled at me and grabbed my hands stating, "You will be the one that will lift the curse, you will help us." I started to think that it was dangerous to go without my partner who does banishing rituals with me (with she does in waking life) But I kind of went with the flow. I planned to call her until I realized that being in a dream I could not call her and I was safe of harms way. We approached a small house and there was a female ghoul standing next to them. She claimed to be a witch so I asked her to throw me a spell. She rose her hand and threw me like a big cloud of purple mist around me. The dream started to go blurry and I focused in embracing the spell to succeed the advanced task, and the dream started to go clear again, being successful at the advanced task.

While I maybe decided to take of and fly away, one of the kids told me, "It is time to get started, we need to search for the portal." I lost lucidity right away, as I accepted and wanted to see where this dream took me. We entered this house and it was full of dust, without any lights and with very old school furniture laying around. I could both see and sense angry spirits, roaming around. I saw a creepy elevator 

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...zxWJ6jjkAytNAQ

and I knew I needed to take it. The kids wanted to stay back, but I asked them to stay with me, I told them that my Spirit Guides were protecting them. So we entered the elevator and it started to go down. A very demonic voice started to say stuff, I cannot recall what it was but it was menacing. The kids started to faint in a corner of the elevator, and I did feel that the pressure was going up, it was hard to breath, but I held the energy and protected the kids until the elevator opened to a garden of withered flowers. I could see several ghouls staring at us and wanting to attack, but if we stared at them, they would not move. We walked through the garden, the sky was very gray and like about to rain until we saw an even creepier house, such house was like in ruins, so we entered it.

One of the kids said we needed to search for the inner portal, so I started to move stuff around, as I knew it was going to be hidden. Behind a stove, I saw a small hole in the wall, it was not bigger than a fist, and I could saw a door behind it, so upon moving the stove away, I started to kick the wall. It was a fake wall that fell apart and then, I could reach the door.

After walking through the door, I was in a giant room. There were giant poker cards (about 7 feet tall, 4 feet wide) that were moving up and down, trying to drop on us to kill us, but we were able to avoid all of these. I then saw there was some sort of ghoul sorcerer controlling the cards.

We were in another big room, and the end of the room, there was a house as well, but a smaller house. It could not be more creepy and I was able to even feel a dark mist around it. As we entered the house, I heard a very loud and menacing roar. I knew I was close to the source of this energy and started to trash the house. In a room, I saw in the floor a steel plate, it was locked by a chain and a lock. I looked for something sharp to break the chain, until I found an odd sharp tool (it did not look like anything real) but I was not able to break the chain. However, I pulled the chain altogether and the steel plate moved, revealing some sort of small carpet with a dark mist around. The carpet had the drawings on an altar, a ghost and some weird letters, not known in this planet. I placed my hands on the carpet and started to channel reiki and do intent to banish the energy (this is not even close to how it is in real life) and after a while, I opened my eyes. There was nothing around me, it all was a gray mist moving very fast, so I figured I needed to keep working on the vanishing, until I was back at the school. The kids were not around, but I wanted to inform someone of what happened and that the school was cleared. A bit after, I woke up.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay so I finally broke my dry spell and I managed to scare some little kids. I wasn't able to recall a lot of the dream but here's what I can vaguely remember:
Scaring A Baby

----------


## Rozollo

If I've done the latter in real-life, do I get anything?

----------


## fogelbise

For some reason I have been wanting to try the bonus task of operating on myself. I am not too squeamish as I have stuck acupuncture needs in my face IWL but I was thinking the last few days that I would try something with out too many guts...a bone marrow transplant via my left arm, cutting with the right hand. My dreaming mind presented me with an opportunity and I blew it. I found myself under the bright lights of an operating table and somehow the dream turned nightmarish, lost focus and regained it but ended up relaxing to the sound of a woman's voice speaking in some foreign language or made up language. If I were to guess, it sounded Eastern European.

----------


## CanisLucidus

*Success* at the advanced Task of the Month!  (The one where you have a witch cast a spell on you.)

I had my witch cast a teleportation spell on me that would take me to the Colosseum, hoping to leverage it for Task of the Year.  It actually worked pretty well!  Couldn't get Task of the Year before things fell apart on me, but I was happy with how things went!





> The dimness lifts and I find myself in something that looks sort of like a college gymnasium. A lady in her mid-50s with a long gray ponytail is chatting with another woman that's sitting at a desk behind a window. I remember the task to have a witch cast a spell on you and I decide that this lady will be my witch.
> 
> I interrupt them by announcing to the woman that "Okay, you can do that teleportation spell to the Colosseum on me now." She doesn't answer at first, seeming to want to finish up what she's saying.
> 
> Once she gets the last of what she wanted to say out, she turns to me and matter-of-factly says, "Okay, teleportation spell... where was that to?"
> 
> "The Colosseum," I repeat. As soon as I say that, the "witch" shoves me in the chest and I go tumbling through the air down the hallway, right toward a wall. I think that _I sure hope I phase through that_ and sure enough, I pass right through the wall, kind of floating on my back. My vision rather crudely recenters itself and now I'm standing in a tall hallway with cinderblock walls. I can hear the noise of the crowd... this has to be the Colosseum!



Full dream: The Witch - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Kick ass CL! I'm glad you phased through that wall as well  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

I hit the witch task also though my witch was a little unconventional but totally applicable.  ::D: 





> ...There is a bright light and with some concentration I find myself standing in the living room. I look around for a witch but only see my black cat lying under the dinning table. Realizing animals are DCs too, I decide that this is the witch in disguise. I dive head first toward her and end up gliding on my stomach a long way. When I get to my cat she is now on the mat in front of the kitchen sink. She is lying there like some cat goddess and somehow looking very regal and highly intelligent. I say, "Witch. Hey, witch. Cast a spell on me... please." I put left hand out to her. She replies by putting a paw on top of it. As soon as she touches me, I begin to convulse uncontrollably and my skin turns a multitude of colors and patterns. First it's black and gray stripes, then yellow and orange stripes with yellow polka dots on the orange, then yellow and red stripes, a paisley pattern and so on. I laugh out loud and let out a goofy sounding "wow". The colors and patterns become more and more complex and I become lost in it like I am on some sort of psychedelic high. I hear a sound like a vacuum cleaner in the next room. After a moment every thing around me fades away and I am consumed by the colors and patterns. I enjoy the show for a moment longer until I finally wake up.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xanous/witch-cat-51440/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh wow xanous that's badass. Congrats on the task!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Did I not complete the task properly?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Did I not complete the task properly?



Sorry about that! I have to manually add wings from the user permissions group, so if you don't request the permission, I could accidentally skip you.

But yes, you did the task perfectly, congrats!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh that's my bad. But thanks!

----------


## Sensei

Woah. I forgot about checking this this month. I have to find that witch again, I fought her once and just thought about fighting her again.  ::D:  these sound awesome...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I had perhaps the weirdest dream ever last night...but not lucid sadly.

----------


## SuperOhm

Basic i, ii and Advanced Success.

Basically, I went to a school where a lot of kids had just had a halloween day. Poisoned all their candy psychically, then ripped open my chest into a large gaping mouth, out of which spewed black tendrils which accomplished both terrifying all of the kids, who panicked and ran around trying to escape, as well as snatched all of their candy which I then ate. The poison didn't effect me, because I am immune to my own venom, it did kill one kid who ate a piece despite my warnings so I know it was lethal. However, all that sugar did get to me and I felt pretty awful, I might as well have been poisoned.

What amuses me most was my super-villain demeanor during the whole thing. I was very much over the top dramatic, complete with maniacal laughter.

See full entry here: Oct 8, TOTM Blitz - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

That was nuts. I wish I had remembered the two advanced tasks. I still got advanced from consuming the poisoned candy, but I had totally forgotten about the witch's spell and the Yūrei/Onryō.

----------


## KarmaSangye

LUCID
*I become lucid while standing in a hall way claiming I can fly to all these strange people. Before I attempted to show them I became lucid. I thought YES!!! this is going to be good. I took off my first try and failed I said, wait give me one more shot. Then I actually started to fly. I came to them and said you know the secret to that is, realizing that this is a dream! I then thought of the task of the month and wanting to complete it. 

So I found a candy shop of some sort and ate a piece of candy. The candy got stunk to my and felt very uncomfortable. I got afraid that I was actually hurting my real teeth. At one point I became super lucid! I noticed how every thing was so stable and real just like waking life. I remember staring at this fish bowl filled with exotic fish, it was beautiful. I believe this is the end of that dream.

----------


## CharlesD

I've had a couple lucids so far and haven't even attempted any of these yet.  I might try to scare a kid, but the last couple times I've been lucid I've just gone and done other things that I've been interested in doing.

----------


## woblybil

> , but the last couple times I've been lucid I've just gone and done other things that I've been interested in doing.



Yeah.......Like playing faces in the mirror   ::banana::

----------


## NyxCC

Scared and was a bit scared by a little girl:





> In the meantime, I remember the TOTM to scare a kid, but these DCs obviously don't fit the description, so I go from room to room, looking for some kids. All the doors are open. Finally, I stop and shout about a little girl coming here. Soon enough, a little blond girl comes in and approaches me. She almost looks fine, but part of her face around the nose and mouth is like unfinished or at least asymmetrical. This gives me a bit of a creepy feeling. I shout something at her, like boooo or whatever, and she runs away. There is a little boy also coming the same direction she did and I think about saying a total profanity to scare him. I decide not to and just chase him away.



And here are the Yureis: 





> My friend is back again as a background DC and I decide to hold him by the hand and go into a dark room to face the Yurei. There is a closed door that looks promisingly creepy. Before I get in, my friend's gone somewhere, but there is a classmate nearby, so I take him instead. I go in the room, it is not as dark as I had expected but is convenient enough to get a creepy feel. Little natural light comes from the outside, the room is mostly empty with a brownish hue and there are some sort of sections that separate the room. I think about the Yurei/ring girl and immediately in front of me and in every section I get lots of creepy looking girls and things. I can clearly see two of them have scarce clothing and long hair in front of their faces. The rest of the DCs are rather formless but in the same color. Soon the hair of all these DCs and creatures turns from black to mahogany, but that's not all. The individual hairs now look like twigs, mahogany colored edgy twigs. The DCs all head towards me, luckily at that moment, I lose my sight, but remain in the dream where I can hear them making scary sounds, while trying to fight them and push them away with my hands. The dream fades.



Now, can I please dream of the care bears?  ::roll::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well time to go to sleep. Brain I'm counting on you to use your logic center damn it!

----------


## woblybil

10/11                  *********************
1:00am 
 It all started in fun as I was falling asleep thinking what to do for a task while lying awake and I was planning to go to the corner Convenience store and scare some kids and I was there outside it floating lying on my side with my head resting on my elbow tapping at the window but the window was gone and I noticed the hand I was tapping with was screwy and gnarled,  I thought. This was probably the easiest lucid dream I ever got into but as long as i'm here it works for me...
There was a chunky but decent looking girl sitting on a stool watching TV
at the counter and she didn't even notice me come in thru the window so I went to where two older boys and a little girl picking out candy and the boys saw me first still lying on my side with my head resting on my elbow and said "Holy Shit" and ran to hide in the beer cooler and then the little girl looked up at me and just giggled and reached up for me and then I realized I was naked as a jaybird and fashioned a Tarzan style loin cloth thing on myself and sat up still off the floor and picked up the little girl and set her in my lap and we floated to the checkout counter and I asked the still TV watching girl "How much for this" and held the little girl up and she turned white as a sheet and fell over backwards onto the back counter so with that fun over I went back out the window and noticed I had sprouted a pair of beautiful wings like an eagle and I flew with them over the roofs toward Walmart and set down in front of the door still with my beautiful wings and my Tarzan flap and people just acted like it was a Halloween prank but when I went inside floating around again lying on my side my wings were gone and I went back to the women's stuff looking for girls and two were there, and I better hide the rest because I turn into a pig 
*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



(spoiler) The older girl saw me floating in my resting pose and fell backward into a table of women's sale clothing showing off her underpants and I took advantage of the situation with her legs up to remove them and nailed her right there and it didn't take very long either then I turned to the other smaller girl that tried to escape into the dressing room and slammed the door but I came right on thru it anyways and said "Guess what"  :tongue2:  (I noticed a mirror but said not this time buddy)....... She fell backwards onto a table also where I ripped her clothes off and she got hers right there quick on the dressing table and I noticed fog settling in and I thought I better get back home before I wake up in a women's dressing room and then I was sitting on my bed looking at my computer which is in another room and needed to go pee real bad and noticed weight on my side and looked at my hand and it was normal again..(I really didn't want this one to end)

----------


## fogelbise

Basic TOTM Completion! (I still want to avenge my failure on the operating on myself one...does the bonus task give you advanced wings?)

Excerpt from DJ: At one point I notice thumb index and middle finger tapping the bed beside me in a dreamlike way and it made me think of the fild method and I started putting focus on willing my fingers
 to move and I felt the vibrations and zoomed into a dream where I am flying up out of my bed I'm excited I know I'm dreaming I zoom down the stairs out the door and down the street to where they're often kids playing thinking about the basic task of the month. I zoom up to them half running half flying and just roar like I never have before I felt like a different creature and felt so powerful and the kids just went crazy running off down the street and into the house.  (semi-lucid, doubting>>>)Then I am back in bed and hear footsteps...

----------


## woblybil

Poor "Yūrei/Onryō" 
Oh man, I get those little demons almost every night but never thought of one for a task...
What I did to the one last night I cant even post in my online DJ or have it in my DJ on the computer.. It's so bad I had to store it on my nasty NASTY little DJ i keep on a password protected flash drive that could be flushed quickly down the toilet, (Which is just about where it belongs)   :tongue2: 

I'll have to try harder to resist next time....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Poor "Yūrei/Onryō" 
> Oh man, I get those little demons almost every night but never thought of one for a task...
> What I did to the one last night I cant even post in my online DJ or have it in my DJ on the computer.. It's so bad I had to store it on my nasty NASTY little DJ i keep on a password protected flash drive that could be flushed quickly down the toilet, (Which is just about where it belongs)  
> 
> I'll have to try harder to resist next time....



Well, nasty or not, (and I'm guilty of the same stuff ofc!), did you complete the task??

----------


## woblybil

> Well, nasty or not, (and I'm guilty of the same stuff ofc!), did you complete the task??




Well, I didde confront her I didde doo. And then some :
I suppose i can edit it enough to put in my  DJ behind a spoiler just for the sake of more wings although lately I seem to have a homegrown variety of those too...

Considering this is only a fragment of a very long dream, Its over here...http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...wn-risk-51650/

----------


## Xanous

Basic I - Scare a kid





> ...I am suddenly in what looks like a bathroom/changing room in a public pool house. I fee like lucidity is slipping again and thought I might have woke up. I turn to look into the mirror and clearly see my face with it's normal dream distortions. My eyes look really water and red and my face is slightly morphing. I decide to skip my previous goal and try to scare a kid. I will my face to morph into monstrous forms. I eventually look like Bilbo's monster face with really sharp two front teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> I begin to make sound just like the gremlins from Simpson's Tapped Out and run into a long corridor. I dont' see anyone but there's a glass door leading outside. Suddenly I am at the door and run out into the yard making creepy giggle sounds. I look expecting people but only see a cop car. At that moment I remember GTA 5 frustrations with the cops and attack. The car is rolling slowly by and I have no problem reaching the passenger side. Without thinking, I bite the officer in the neck. His skin is warm on my lips and I feel his pulse from his carotid artery. As my teeth sink in I feel warm blood flow down my chin. This feeling is unpleasant but I think the blood would make a good effect for scarring someone.
> 
> I turn from the cop car and run down the street. I spot a gas station with cars parked there. As I come to the gas pumps I see a man on a motorcycle with a young boy on the back. I let out a deep monstrous growl as I leap toward them. The boy begins to scream and cry as I collide with the two on the bike. My vision goes black at the point I strain to see something but I suddenly wake up.



The Monster Within - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nazrax

Basic Task ii - Eat a piece of Halloween candy





> A few women are sitting around on overstuffed chairs, some with ottomans, some without. I walk up to the nearest one. She's in a tan chair next to a small round side-table with a lamp, with her feet resting on an ottoman. She's wearing an intense blue, maybe a purple. I tell her to give me candy.
> 
> She looks up at me, and I see that she's a friendly middle-aged woman. She gives me a motherly smile, grabs her purse, and starts to look through it. It's packed full of odds and ends, but nothing looks like candy. She looks up at me, then points to a long, narrow, zippered bag (also a violent blue) on the ottoman. It's already open, and it's packed to overflowing with all sorts of candy. I pick it up and look through it. I remember that in the waking world I'd been planning to try to eat some chocolate, so I look for a chocolate bar. I manage to find a "Fun Size Snickers" bar near the top of the bag, so I take it. I tear off the wrapper and look at it. It looks just like a tiny square chocolate bar, with smooth brown sides and a wavy top. I take a bite through the middle; it tastes like chocolate. I look at the section I bit through and see that it looks like a Three Musketeers bar, but with a thin ribbon of dark chocolate running through the middle. It actually tastes about as it looks.



Full journal entry

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry, wings ASAP!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Why do I have Advanced wings? I didn't do the advanced lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Why do I have Advanced wings? I didn't do the advanced lol



No idea how it happened! I even looked through your change history and it shows no one doing it. And I don't know if this is related (and I mean this to everyone), if you haven't seen the most recent global announcement, we're moving to a new server today, so things might get a bit bumpy during the transition. Including perhaps, past month's wings appearing suddenly (?)

But yeah, just let me know if y'all see anything weird and we'll straighten it out.

----------


## woblybil

> just let me know if y'all see anything weird and we'll straighten it out.



 _ YoUrE NoT SeRiOuS   _

----------


## woblybil

10/16  5:00am
I got the Candy  :tongue2:  
Funny.. I was sitting here at 2:15am looking who was online on the Forum and did some reading about dream control and turned it off and went to bed restless and tried to imagine something to do in a lucid if I did get there and had decided I needed more crap in my stomach so I would become a girl and go looking for candy to fill another task, I gave up on sleeping and sat back up on the edge of the bed and for some reason I had black pajamas and felt really small and thin so I went to the bathroom using the door for a change and looked in the mirror.I saw a young,good looking girl with black hair in black pajamas but for some reason I was still unhappy about it lucid or not, I didnt even want to play faces in the mirror. Still restless and bored I grudgingly went out to look for Halloween candy for a task, It was dark and nobody was out so I went to the corner store to steal some but it didnt seem like fun either..I got low and racy and went flying down 219 and the wind felt good. Around all the corners like I was driving and up to Walmart and straight inside without stopping and got on a cart which I rode like a kid for a minute then I remembered the candy and went to the checkout line and found a basket of little plastic pumpkins full of candy and opened one and ate a piece almost swallowing it whole like a dog, It tasted like wax..
 Then I remembered the women's fitting room from the last lucid and headed there and only the assistant was there but I was already a girl.    I got low to the floor again and flew down the aisles and around corners to the Deli wanting chicken wings and a really mean looking woman snarled what do you want? I didnt answer the old bitch but just reached thru the glass and grabbed a wing and ate it tossing the bones in the air and left the same way I came in and went racing back low down the streets again and then I thought of some fun..I started to go up the State Park road which is gravel with switchbacks and planned to fly the turns at full speed but I crossed the creek which snakes all over the flats and thought I'd fly that instead and buzzed down it several miles to the big river then back up the four lane toward home all very low and very fast and came in thru the door for some unknown reason and sat down at the computer which is where almost all dreams end then noticed I was back in my bed still out of sorts and likely awake for the rest of the night. ..Dammit..

ps: I had watched "Lost Girl"and the young girl in the slinky black outfit always stuffing food I think was what brought this on.......

----------


## woblybil

Site operations wise thing appear to be on the mend...  ::happy:: 

(I take that back)

----------


## LucasPotter

I scared a kid!  ::D:  *Here*!

There was no super awesome reaction, though. I was running around poking people on their back and shouting BOOOO!!!  ::|:  They pretty much just jumped up a little, like startled, then turned around to glare at me. DCs have no sense of humour, I tell ya...

----------


## she

TOTM basic done . TOTM advanced failed. 10.10.2013 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CharlesD

I scared two kids.  It was just about an hour ago and I was almost awake.  I felt myself slipping awake and focused on my surroundings and got anchored back in the dream.  I was in a large room like a convention center that was divided up with barricades and what not so it had a lot of artificial corridors.  I heard footsteps coming and could hear giggling and I thought, "Sounds like kids coming."  So I hid around the corner and when the footsteps came I jumped out and did the really creative and original "Boo!"  It worked.  Two kids about age ten or so just went running in the opposite direction.  Then since I knew it was about time to get up anyway, I just walked around for a few seconds until I woke up and didn't fight it this time.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well I take a little break and I'm rewarded with a lucid! I removed my stomach  ::barf:: 

I will type it up soon. It was actually kinda fun and not too painful or gross, typical of my subC

Dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ophe...us-totm-51997/

----------


## fogelbise

^ Yumm...delicious! You reminded me about my TOTM goal. CL got me sidetracked with wanting to travel to space...haha

----------


## CanisLucidus

> ^ Yumm...delicious! You reminded me about my TOTM goal. CL got me sidetracked with wanting to travel to space...haha



Ha ha, glad to serve as a distraction!   ::D:   You've been doing really well lately so I'm thinking you may need to raise the difficulty a little bit.

Maybe go for self-surgery in space?   :Nod yes:

----------


## woblybil

> Well I take a little break and I'm rewarded with a lucid! I removed my stomach 
> 
> I will type it up soon. It was actually kinda fun and not too painful or gross, typical of my subC
> 
> Dream: Bonus TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



You put it back I hope  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

> Ha ha, glad to serve as a distraction!    You've been doing really well lately so I'm thinking you may need to raise the difficulty a little bit.
> 
> Maybe go for self-surgery in space?



Excellent idea CL! I can either bring or spawn a tool or perhaps use a little moon rock or floating space shuttle debris. Thank you for the kind words. I actually feel like I am treading water...but ready to break out!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

Trick or treat  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok, get your gobble gobble going, November TOTMs are coming to dinner!

----------

